# Daikin - thương hiệu chuyên sản xuất máy lạnh của Nhật Bản



## tranthibinh (29/4/22)

*Daikin - thương hiệu chuyên sản xuất máy lạnh của Nhật Bản*










Daikin là thương hiệu chuyên sản xuất máy lạnh của Nhật Bản, hiện nay sản phẩm được lắp ráp tại nhiều nơi với nhà máy lớn nhất vừa được khánh thành và đi vào sản xuất Tỉnh Hưng Yên, Việt Nam.

Với kinh nghiệm và chuyên môn của mình sản phẩm Daikin phủ đầy tấc cả các phân khúc *điều hòa* nhiệt độ từ máy lạnh mono, đến inverter giá rẻ, tiêu chuẩn, cao cấp, sang trọng các hệ thống multi cho căn hộ, VRV cho biệt thự và penhouse, đến các hệ thống điều hòa Sky Series cho nhà hàng, văn phòng. Hệ thống Điều hòa không khí Packaged, Chiller giải nhiệt gió, Chiller giải nhiệt nước, Ari side.

Công ty Thiên Ngân Phát chúng tôi mong muốn đem sản phẩm điều hòa không khí Daikin chính hãng với giá tốt nhất cho khách hàng. 



*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTC50NV1V gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKC50UVMV - Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKA50VAVMV/RKA50VAVMV- Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKZ50VVMV/RKZ50VVMV- cao cấp Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
27.550.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKB50WAVMV/RKB50WAVMV- Loại Tiêu chuẩn-Inverter gas R32*
*

*
17.400.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường FTKY50WVMV/RKY50WVMV - Inverter gas R32*
*

*
21.850.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
* 
CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

